
Why forgotten password forms shouldn't tell you when the email doesn't exist - bartj3
http://busted-app.herokuapp.com
======
snori74
Indeed.

Imagine a similar page to this that searched a whole bunch of NSFW sites doing
the same trick - and then a site that feed your whole address book through
them.

Imagine HR depts routinely feeding applicant's emails into such a system.

Hard to imagine that _someone_ isn't already doing this sort of thing...

